# Tip of the Week



## parkerkarate (Mar 2, 2005)

Is Mr. Tatum going to update his "tip of the week"? All the rest were cool. I was just wondering.
Anyone have an answer?


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 2, 2005)

I have been viewing the tips for a while, sometimes he used to update once a week, and sometimes a couple to a few weeks in between tips. I guess it depends upon how many people write in a question about a technique. Just keep checking, he's been on obscure claws for about two weeks now, a new one should be coming soon. Take care!


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, thanks for the information.

Salute,
David


----------



## masherdong (Mar 10, 2005)

I think he updates maybe once or twice a month.


----------

